# Stacking....



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I start early with free stacking for treats --then gradually working up to stacking on lead...I always make this fun with puppies and don't push the envelope...i have a full wall mirror in my dog room and this helps a great deal for getting it "right" good luck


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

We start here at 6 to 8 weeks stacking, free stacking, moving on leash. By the time they are 12 to 14 weeks they little pros.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine are being stacked at 5 wks on the table for bits of cheese. We are working on free baiting by 7 wks, and moving on the lead at 8. This is all made to be really fun. They get to "play" in my handling class starting at 8-10 weeks. They love it. What's NOT to like about looking cute, wagging your tail, and getting something really yummy like liver yuck: - which I do not hold against my dogs for loving)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would love to hear more about ways to make this fun for a baby!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

SHORT sessions! Lots of rewards and chaining to develop those behaviours. I use "Beep, beep" to back up and "step" to step forward so if pup takes even one step at first it gets a reward, and then "watch" when they are standing nicely and they soon learn that that means to stay the way you are and look at me. Pretty soon they start offering up the behaviours when they see the treats go in the pocket


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Making it fun is essential for babies. When they are little, they are sponges and just absorb everything. We just work for a few minutes at a time and lots of praise and treats in between. I use silly voices and just make a game out of it.


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Do you think it's too late to start these stacking techniques with Samson at 9 wks? I don't want to show him but I do want him to learn to stack. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well.... Bertie was learning how to stand for grooming from that point onward. Then to stand stay for obedience. And only recently (when he was 13 months old) to officially stack.


----------

